# OOB Review - The Mummy - Earthbound/Jeff Yagher



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

*The Mummy*
A Love That Defied Time
Drives A Beautiful Girl To Her Doom!











*Behind the Scenes*
Following the success of Frankenstein (1931) Jack Pierce and Boris Karloff joined forces again to deliver another unforgettable monster. 









Actors have it so easy!  











*Movie Poster*











*Stills*









Perhaps someone can enlighten me..... how come the interior is decorated differently to the one above?









It comes to Life!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

*Get yourself in the mood..... Re-live a few classic Mummy moments*













*The Mummy*
*Sculptor:* Jeff (My first aid kit is now seriously low on bandages) Yagher
*Producer:* Earthbound Studios
*Molding and Casting:* Earthbound Studios
*Material:* Off-white Resin (head and base are hollow cast but mounting pole is solid)
*Scale:* 3/4 approximately 
*Size:* H 18" x W 8" x D 8.5" 
*Parts:* 2 (Head and base)
*Inclusions:* Brief instructions regarding preparation and pinning
*What else do I need?:* Nothing
*Price:* US$165+$15 S&H in the USA. Overseas customers welcome too, just ask for a quote on the shipping.
*Website:* No
*Contact:* Mark at [email protected]



*The kit...............*
These are 2 of Jeff Yagher's photos of his completed sculpt.
















Jeff then sent the shambling mummy across the country to Mark Brokaw for a bit of molding and casting magic.
Three thousand seven hundred years later... (OK, it didn't take that long, but I am trying to stick to a theme.)

Ever bought a kit and sometime later, you're missing a small part? Well, you won't have that problem here!
The kit consists of this gorgeous pyramid base and the head. If you lose either of them................

The beautiful stone pyramid is hollow cast with nice thick walls
and the mounting pole for the head is solid resin for additional strength. 









Jeff sculpted the crumbling stone detail onto all 4 walls of the pyramid. I have no idea how
the mold works for the lettering, as each letter is firmly attached to the pyramid with resin
supports which are recessed behind each letter. I'd imagine that this would shred the mold
when you remove the casting. But not if you're Mark Brokaw!









This nameplate idea is sheer genius. Coming straight from the opening moments
of the film, it seems to hover in front of the pyramid and is very effective.









The head is also hollowcast in nice thick resin. Here you can see the view from underneath showing the mounting hole. Mark points out in
the instructions included with the kit, that the hole is a potential weak point due to the rotocasting process and recommends pinning the
head to the pole. Even if you don't pin the head, the worst that could happen in the event of a failure, would be that the head would slide
down the pole and touch the base. No problem.









Did someone say 'likeness'? Following on from his '31 Monster in this BigHead series, Jeff Yagher has done
another excellent job recreating the Pierce/Karloff make-up. He has captured the rough textures used in
the original make-up, which look a little over-done when you are handling it close-up, but take a step back
and it looks perfect.









Imhotep from the rear. As you can see, the hair is nicely sculpted.
Although this sculpture is 18" tall, the wide base provides a perfectly stable platform.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

The detail on the bandages is very nice as well and the casting is very clean.









I love the nice smooth transition from the forehead, back through the hairline.









If you could only afford ONE Mummy.............
Mark Brokaw is well known for his BigHead line of kits and with the addition of this
classic Mummy to the line, you can't help but be impressed and wonder what he has
in store for us in the future. As a regular repeat offender, when it comes to purchasing
Eartbound BigHeads, I can promise you great quality kits which are terrific value for
money and excellent service.









A final word.....
These two superb models are the result of the Brokaw/Yagher combination over the past year. Prior to this, they were responsible
for Curse of the Werewolf and The Creature From The Black Lagoon BigHeads. I am sure I speak for everyone when I say thanks to Mark
and Jeff for making these amazing kits happen and how much we look forward to seeing your future works.











*Gallery of Resin Art*
Here is one of the photos that Steve (I've had my fingers surgically changed into paint brushes) Parke posted on another forum.
If you would like Steve to spash some paint on one of your models for that 'PRO' look, you can contact him through his website http://steveparke.com/#









This is a photoshop version done by Mark's buddy Andy Garringer.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

gomontoya said:


> Perhaps someone can enlighten me..... how come the interior is decorated differently to the one above?


G',

It's clear that the lower photo is of Karloff in place just prior to shooting his resurrection scene. The lighting is much softer and more modulated than it is in the upper photo, and across his right hand is the wrapping that he will move as he brings the hand down. The upper photo would have been one of the publicity stills taken after the scene had been shot. You'll notice the wrapping is missing from Karloff's right hand.

The change of coffin might have been due to a change of venue. As you might imagine, the Mummy rig was quite uncomfortable; added to that was Karl Freund's shooting the scene until well into the night, on top of the eight hours Karloff spent at the hands of Jack Pierce. So my guess is that Karloff got a potty/cigarette break while coffin #2 was set up and relit for the publicity stills.


----------



## laserguy (Nov 11, 2012)

It is amazing, but also scared me lol


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> G',
> 
> It's clear that the lower photo is of Karloff in place just prior to shooting his resurrection scene. The lighting is much softer and more modulated than it is in the upper photo, and across his right hand is the wrapping that he will move as he brings the hand down. The upper photo would have been one of the publicity stills taken after the scene had been shot. You'll notice the wrapping is missing from Karloff's right hand.
> 
> The change of coffin might have been due to a change of venue. As you might imagine, the Mummy rig was quite uncomfortable; added to that was Karl Freund's shooting the scene until well into the night, on top of the eight hours Karloff spent at the hands of Jack Pierce. So my guess is that Karloff got a potty/cigarette break while coffin #2 was set up and relit for the publicity stills.


Hi Mark,

I am guessing that you have probably hit the nail on the head. I would have imagined that who ever was responsible for the 2 coffins would have made them the same. Maybe an interior design pattern? You would think that making 2 the same would be easier than making them different? Anyway, it isn't really important, I just don't remember any discussion about it elsewhere.

Thanks for taking the time to write 

David


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice write-up...what a GREAT kit this is!

It amazes me just how talented JY really is. SUPERB!

Thanks Dave for posting the pictures! 

BTW...I think I am on kit #16 if you are keeping track.

MMM


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> BTW...I think I am on kit #16 if you are keeping track.
> 
> MMM


Hi Bob,

I think it is beyond a mere mortal's ability to keep track of your BigHead purchases. Already up to #16, is most impressive though. I must go and tell my wife this story, because it makes my purchases seem less irrational (but maybe only in MY mind). 

They do look great though, don't they!

David


----------

